# One of my models under construction...



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is one of the three models I am now working on, this is the old Fujimi 1/48 scale Bf 109G/K kit (the really old one that came with the very large decal sheet) that I pulled out of my stash and started working on it. As you can see its mostly built and has much of the painting finished on it.
Sharp eyed readers will notice this 109 does not a have standard camouflage scheme, parts of this airframe was repainted after repairs from combat damage and little attempt was made to match the original pattern. This model will be marked as ''yellow 4'' of 15./JG 5.
























I did pre-shading on the lower surfaces and added some distressed paint effects to the upper surfaces...all done with the airbrush. After the decals are put on I will use the airbrush to add a little more weathering to the paint job. This aircraft had a very used look to it when it was photographed.

Agentsmith


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

looks awsome! can't wait to see it when its done..


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Medic17!

I painted the prop and spinner today, the prop also has its weathering done too. The drop tank is assembled and I added some dents to it and just finished painting it.
Both the airframe and drop tank are about to get gloss coated.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I know you know you can't actually build a K out of that kit. Or even an late G.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
Back when this kit was designed there was not that much information on the late 109 G's and almost nothing on the K.
As with most older kits you can really tell how far off they are in terms of accuracy when you use modern decals on them. Some of the EagleCals don't fit too good.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

IIRC, the Fujimi's fuselage is too narrow toward the tail, or somesuch. Nevertheless, I still have a half a dozen in my stash. It was a great kit at the time, and I loved all the options. And that decal sheet!! I raid the sprues regularly for kitbashing parts.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I just finished putting the decals on, this kit must be slightly undersized compared to the Hasegawa kit because all the EagleCals were too big and did not match up on the panel lines. It does not hurt the looks of the model too much but you would not want to enter this one in a contest.

Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sure you can, just enter out of the box :hat:
looks good so far


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Always thinking out of the box!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

...and more progress on this model.









Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I did more weathering using oil paints mostly on the undersurfaces. The propeller and spinner are assembled and the prop blades are weathered, but the propeller is not yet glued to the fuselage.


























Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Getting close to adding the flat clear coat on this one, only a few small details left to paint now.

















Agentsmith


----------



## DaneBramage (Jun 27, 2010)

Beauty!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I like it so far!!!!
Steve


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Look for pics of the finished model to be posted soon.


Agentsmith


----------

